# Foaling time of day ???'s



## KLM (Mar 3, 2015)

Just a quick poll here...

Do most mini mares tend to stick with the same foaling time of day?

My mares last two foals were right around the 1:00 AM hour.

Would you "expect" this pattern to hold true?


----------



## weerunner (Mar 3, 2015)

Some of mine keep with a pattern and others not at all. It would sure be nice if they all did.


----------



## KLM (Mar 3, 2015)

Crushing my hopes! lol

I was hoping for some shred of predictability!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 3, 2015)

No I don't think they are predictable. My mares all foaled during the day last year and the year before that they were all very late at night. During the day was wonderful.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 3, 2015)

Very unpredictable. Had a mare (no longer have) foal her maiden baby around 1 am. Her second foal was at 1 pm. They foal when they want to, not when you would like them to.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 3, 2015)

Nothing predictable here either but most between 11 pm and 3 am it seems

although we have had daytime too


----------



##  (Mar 5, 2015)

Most of mine were during the night, but a fair share during the day. The one predictable thing about mares..... is they're unpredictable!!!


----------



## KLM (Mar 5, 2015)

Grrr... Ladies, you have shattered my hopes! lol

Still no baby. Very relaxed vulva and babe seems to be in position (still)

She had the nerve to look sleepy this morning when I checked on her before work.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 5, 2015)

My mare, Feather, was between 350-360 days and I was sure she was going to foal the other night. Stayed up all night, only to have her foal at 11 am the next morning.


----------

